
Telstra to switch off 3G network in 2024 - Humphrey
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/10/telstra-3g-switch-off-date-australia/
======
seansta
Cant wait for Telstra to rollout 5g across all of Sydney.

------
racino84
Switching off 3G before 5Gs even out!

